# Заболевания с которыми не берут в армию



## Семен200 (17 Июл 2011)

Здравствуйте,скажите пожалуйста какая степень ДФГ и плоскостопия должна быть чтобы получить освобождение от службы в армии.


----------



## nuwa (18 Июл 2011)

Здравствуйте!

Вопрос задан некорректно. Консультации подобного рода на нашем сайте не дают! Среди наших уважаемых консультантов есть военные врачи в отставке, а сын одного из докторов в данный момент проходит службу в рядах вооруженных сил нашей Родины.

Если же Вам уже поставлен диагноз, то есть ли он в списке диагнозов, по которым Вам не грозит служба в армии, Вы можете сами на различных сайтах интернета.


----------

